# Hiawatha Gambles No Nose!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 9, 2018)

I got this bike from a picker that pulled this out of a barn out west! Bought it from the original owners. Some one at the time painted it all black. With the time I've had I cleaned the wheels up and some spots on the bike. Looks to have been a red bicycle, with white tank and red inserts. I haven't had no time to get back to it. I'm going to try to bring back the original paint, the down tube has a curve on it. And the zeplin chainguard is original to this bicycle. I started removing the black paint. Red paint was coming up. Truss rods are not chrome there white. The one side of the fork it has white darts. The tank has no horn in it at all, but no rust at all solid. Like to find out the year on this as well. I also hear that these are rare models and there are not to many of them out there. Bike rides great ! I wonder how many of these still exist out there original and complete!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 9, 2018)

Super cool George, you’re always finding great stuff.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 9, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Super cool George, you’re always finding great stuff.



I wasn't looking for it and it just happened!


----------



## kreika (Sep 9, 2018)

Bitchin!!!! Me want.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 9, 2018)

id off my whole collection for one of these

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)

@slick


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 9, 2018)

Might be a Shelby Ohio built for Gambles; the 26-tooth sweet hearts & tear drops chain ring looks Shelby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah....It's a Shelby.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow!  I wish mine looked that nice


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2018)

I believe the No-Nose (Model 52) bikes are more scarce than the Speedlines or Arrows. What is the serial number? I have a girls Speedline with the same guard and think its a '39. Seat is incorrect for bike. Should probably be a sliding rail Mesinger and pedals should be Torrington 15s. See page 78 of the Shelby book for a No-Nose that looks exactly like this except for the handlebars. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the No-Nose (Model 52) bikes are more scarce than the Speedlines or Arrows. What is the serial number? I have a girls Speedline with the same guard and think its a '39. Seat is incorrect for bike. Should probably be a sliding rail Mesinger and pedals should be Torrington 15s. See page 78 of the Shelby book for a No-Nose that looks exactly like this except for the handlebars. V/r Shawn



Hey Shawn thank you for your info, so it did come with a luck seven seat post and a sliding rail seat which i have but was a bit rough, these are not the original pedals but the torrigton 15s i have that came with it and the handle bars i switched as well. I do not have the serial number right now but when i get a chance i will get back to you on that. I do not have a Shelby book, who sells them and where can i buy one?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Hey Shawn thank you for your info, so it did come with a luck seven seat post and a sliding rail seat which i have but was a bit rough, these are not the original pedals but the torrigton 15s i have that came with it and the handle bars i switched as well. I do not have the serial number right now but when i get a chance i will get back to you on that. I do not have a Shelby book, who sells them and where can i buy one?



I don't believe the Shelby Book is currently being published, but Scott M has mentioned he plans to in the near future.


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 10, 2018)

What an awesome Shelby find!  Congratulations.  The Nonose is actually more rare than the Speedline Airflo.  I have owned several a few originals and am currently restoring one.  I have a little literature on them I believe that I could send you.  












Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2018)

Cool bike, George!
I always wish I could've been there when the guy was about to apply that coat of paint.
So, I could tap him on the shoulder to tell him, that maybe that wasn't such a good idea.
Sort of a Back to the Future, kind of thing.

Nice to see Tim's example of what it looked like before the black paint was applied.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 10, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Cool bike, George!
> I always wish I could've been there when the guy was about to apply that coat of paint.
> So, I could tap him on the shoulder to tell him, that maybe that wasn't such a good idea.
> Sort of a Back to the Future, kind of thing.
> ...



Very true, just wished to have a delorean to go back in time, and have stopped that person indeed!


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't worry, that DeLorean will fall into your lap as well.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 10, 2018)

Harley Mclemore said:


> i.d. off my whole collection for one of these
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I have offed my collection for a single bike.....It's liberating.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 9, 2018)

So I guess this is the original chainguard it came with! Any out got another Hiawatha .with this chainguard?


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Nov 9, 2018)

I think the original owner might have been a Batman fan. Really laid the ol black to her.
 It really looks fast just  standing there and the bars are killer. Great acquisition.


----------

